# Best High School Nickname?



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I have heard many throghout the days of High School, just wondering what else some of you grew up with or think is funny...

My High School name: Dassel-Cokato Chargers


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I was a Stormking. Kind of still holds true today, 24 years later..... :beer:


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I was a Bemidji Lumberjack then moved to Faribault my senior year and became a Falcon :-?

but I think Roseau Rams and T.R.F Prowlers has a good one! or Bloomington Jefferson Jaguars... :beer:


----------



## hittemup (Jan 9, 2006)

I went to high school in Bottineau and we were the Braves but the girls were the Stars and the word always was that back in the day the girls team was the Squaws, real PC huh. I'm pretty sure it's true, I've never heard anyone say its not. Maybe somebody on here knows the story better than me though?


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Well, I'd have to say I probably went to the most picked on middle school for our nickname in Grand Forks. The South Middle School Spartans called us the "Schroedor Raider Masturbaters" :roll: Nice nickname, eh? I was supposed to go to Red River and be a Rough Rider, but we moved to Fargo where I became a Fargo North Spartan :eyeroll: , then I tranferred to Woodrow Wilson, and since we don't have an official nickname-
I won't mention the ones that other students called us community high kids...:iroll:


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

The High school I went to was the Hartford Hustlers. 
The college I attend for 3 years was the Arkansas Tech Wonderboys


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

I was a Hilltopper. :beer:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Litchfield Dragons..


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Towner Cardinals, always wondered why Cardinals when there are none around this far north.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Park Rapids Panthers!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Waconia Chiefs....but it's been changed since then.


----------



## SlipperySam (Jan 17, 2006)

One of the local Middle Schools in my area is the Plainwell Middle School Trojans. Look at the initials for the scool then add the nickname. Very unforetunate.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

SlipperySam said:


> One of the local Middle Schools in my area is the Plainwell Middle School Trojans. Look at the initials for the scool then add the nickname. Very unforetunate.


HAHA!! :beer:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Borup Bronco's (Purple and Gold)
Then we combined sports with Ada and became the Ada-Borup Cougars.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Nothing wrong with the "Maroons"


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Plain old Bismarck High School Demon. Not too exciting or noteworthy


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Grafton High School SPOILERS!!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I went to St. Charles.....Fighting Saints

But one I always get a kick out of is the Blooming Prarrie Blossoms.

How can a football team seem tough and intimidating with a name like the blossoms.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

SlipperySam said:


> One of the local Middle Schools in my area is the Plainwell Middle School Trojans. Look at the initials for the scool then add the nickname. Very unforetunate.


Painsville middle shool was the same way and we laught so hard at them when we went to wrestle them they had on there singlets you guest it PMS


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Devils Lake Satans back in the day but now it's the Firebirds.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> How can a football team seem tough and intimidating with a name like the blossoms.


I bet the present and past students have a hard time with being the blossoms. I just couldn't imagine the crap they get for the school nickname.

People/fans are always looking for ways to rip on a school. Just watch the Super Bowl... Fans will make signs and rip on players, etc.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

they call me sunshine


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Elk River Elks in high school.... pretty original :roll: College - Vermillion Ironmen. I like that. I like the name chosen for the new high school in our little town "Zimmerman Thunder".


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I always liked the Devils Lake "Satans" that is until the PC church mommies got involved. Now they are the "Firebirds" which is still pretty cool.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

DuckBuster said:


> Elk River Elks in high school.... pretty original :roll: College - Vermillion Ironmen. I like that. I like the name chosen for the new high school in our little town "Zimmerman Thunder".


My elementry school was pretty original too...we were the Viking Vikings. :roll:

My boyfriend graduated as a "Deacon" from Shanley High...he was the farthest thing from a Deacon, just like almost everyone else who graduated with him. Over 75% of Shanley hates church now that they've graduated, and never want to step back in one again. I guess that is what those parents get for over-catholicizing their children! All they want to do now is rebel. Like on the Shanley senior high trip to Germany-every student got trashed every night they were there.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

true R_C but when these little hellions start having their own kids you'll see a big change. As far as getting trashed it sounds like the chaperone's were not doing their jobs at all. You will be surprised how close you can become to God when occasion warrants it. Please don't put down Religion.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

R_C> My ex graduated from Shanley in '98, I got to know most of his friends over time and they all had one thing in common: They partied like rock stars! I remember my ex telling me stories about their Sr. trip, wow!! I've never heard a whole lot of "deacons" stemming from that school. I agree, there is something to be said about too much of a good thing.


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

High school it was the Tartan Titans, in middle school it was the Skyview Skyhawks-just retarded


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

My 10th and 11th grades I was a DALLAS MOUNTAINEER, Then moved to Tacoma, Wa and graduated a LAKES LANCER.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Do many of you still have the high school pride? If someone brings up an old/present high school story do related to the school name?

I try and keep up with what's going on with my high school, but it's hard.

I am now keeping up with some of the local area teams around Bismarck.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

buckseye, I wasn't bashing religion at all, I was just stating the facts. These kids went through THIRTEEN years of catholic schooling, I would probably go crazy too! Just about every teacher at Shanley is ridiculously strict, and some really smart students barely graduated. My boyfriend for instance, got a 31 on his ACT-phenominal compared to public school kids, yet he barely graduated because of their standards at Shanley. I'm glad he went there though, created quite the awesome memories. Such as the time four of us had 2 1/2 hours to run up to Joe Dimaggios in Grand Forks for lunch during finals week! It was awesome, they dropped me off at North, then just high-tailed it to Shanley. Or the time my boyfriend and I got kicked out of the homecoming dance, because we didn't "Keep it PG", like Ms. Ellercamp told us too. I was dancing just like the rest of the girls, but she just hated me because I wasn't from Shanley.

Lvn2Hnt, did he ever mention the senior all-night party? That was cRaZy!!! This year on the senior trip to Germany, one Deacon was really drunk, and another guy bet him that he wouldn't jump out of the third story window, so of course he had to prove him wrong! So he jumps out the third story window, jumps up to his feet, and keeps running. The next day he just woke up with a sprained ankle!!! Good thing he was drunk, and didn't brace himself for the fall, I'm sure he just landed on the brick street like a sack of potatoes! Another funny story: did you ever see that article in the newspaper about that girl from Shanley who hit a deer on her way home from Valley City? Anyhoo...the accident happened at like three AM, and...I'll PM you the rest of the story!!! Both my boyfriend's older siblings graduated from there too. Andy Lien graduated in 2000, and Becky in like 2003 maybe? Then Aaron in 2005. Both of the brothers were quite the trouble makers, but not Becky. But she did get really drunk on World Youth Day in Germany this summer with Aaron! Cheers to the Pope!


----------



## Smitty_mn (Nov 2, 2005)

Hillsboro Burro!!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I think my school has the gayest knick name ever. But before I say what is it--Remember that the parts of the community was elitist rich folks on Lake Minnetonka who are into sailing, but I am from the working class area of the district--you might say way, way on the other side of the tracks.
The Skippers 

I still love the college in Oregon, their knick name--the Beavers :rollin: Years ago I always wanted to just stop in and check the wimmin out for some reason....:thumb:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Mayville Portland Clifford Galesburg PATRIOTS!


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

Northwood Trojans
but now we're the Hatton-Northwood Thunder


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Minot Magician



> buckseye, I wasn't bashing religion at all, I was just stating the facts. These kids went through THIRTEEN years of catholic schooling, I would probably go crazy too! Just about every teacher at Shanley is ridiculously strict, and some really smart students barely graduated. My boyfriend for instance, got a 31 on his ACT-phenominal compared to public school kids, yet he barely graduated because of their standards at Shanley. I'm glad he went there though, created quite the awesome memories. Such as the time four of us had 2 1/2 hours to run up to Joe Dimaggios in Grand Forks for lunch during finals week! It was awesome, they dropped me off at North, then just high-tailed it to Shanley. Or the time my boyfriend and I got kicked out of the homecoming dance, because we didn't "Keep it PG", like Ms. Ellercamp told us too. I was dancing just like the rest of the girls, but she just hated me because I wasn't from Shanley.
> 
> Lvn2Hnt, did he ever mention the senior all-night party? That was cRaZy!!! This year on the senior trip to Germany, one Deacon was really drunk, and another guy bet him that he wouldn't jump out of the third story window, so of course he had to prove him wrong! So he jumps out the third story window, jumps up to his feet, and keeps running. The next day he just woke up with a sprained ankle!!! Good thing he was drunk, and didn't brace himself for the fall, I'm sure he just landed on the brick street like a sack of potatoes! Another funny story: did you ever see that article in the newspaper about that girl from Shanley who hit a deer on her way home from Valley City? Anyhoo...the accident happened at like three AM, and...I'll PM you the rest of the story!!! Both my boyfriend's older siblings graduated from there too. Andy Lien graduated in 2000, and Becky in like 2003 maybe? Then Aaron in 2005. Both of the brothers were quite the trouble makers, but not Becky. But she did get really drunk on World Youth Day in Germany this summer with Aaron! Cheers to the Pope!


R-C Are you sure you didn't leave out any of the details?? :roll:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

dblkluk
LOL !!! Too much info !!!


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

> Lvn2Hnt, Another funny story: did you ever see that article in the newspaper about that girl from Shanley who hit a deer on her way home from Valley City? Anyhoo...the accident happened at like three AM, and...I'll PM you the rest of the story!!!
> 
> R-C Are you sure you didn't leave out any of the details?? :roll:


Of course! I sent the rest of the good details in a PM to Lvn2Hnt!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Moorhead Spuds.To bad our hockey and football teams were not that good when I was in high school.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Absaraka Crows


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

The Braves :bop:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

the ol' man went to H.S. in Hebron ND, not sure what it is now, but then it was the brickmakers, kind of an ironic name for a basketball team?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Triple B - Too dang funny. Bummer of a name for bball team!

Colleges? Well, that's another thread altogether...somebody start that. 
Some of the obvious favorites: Beavers, Cocks (who sadly beat my alma mater this year), Jimmies...the inuendos never end.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Lidgerwood Cardinals funny thing though never saw one up here yet but someday lol. :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Are we only naming our school's nicknames or one's we have heard of that are the strangest?

I've heard of a couple of doozies from outside the area...

Logansport Berries (IN) -- During the 1920s, there was a saying, "That's the berries!" The meaning then was "special", or "really something." I'm not sure how that name came to be attached to LHS, but perhaps it meant that the teams at Logansport were really special. The school has also used comic character Felix the Cat as a mascot since 1926. At halftime of a basketball game that year, Curly Hupp, searching for a way to inspire his teammates to victory, placed a stuffed Felix doll on the playing floor for good luck.

Cocke County Fighting Cocks (Newport, TN) -- The name is represented by a gamecock.

Man Hillbillies (WV) -- Represented by a mountain goat. The name is sometimes shortened to "Billies" or "Lady Billies."

Fort Madison Bloodhounds (IA) -- Fort Madison is the location of the Iowa State Penitentiary.

Mesquite Skeeters (TX) -- A nickname for mosquitos.

Hoopeston Cornjerkers (IL) -- In the school's early days, most of the football players were farm kids who spent much of the early fall harvesting corn by hand and removing ears of corn from the stalks, otherwise known as cornjerking. After being trounced in their first game, the Hoopeston coach allegedly said to his team, "You guys are nothing but a bunch of damned Corn Jerkers!" Jerky, the mascot for this school, is a kid dressed up like an ear of corn.

Mitchell Kernels (SD) -- The basketball teams play in the town's Corn Palace

Moulton Bobkatz (TX) -- The girls are called "Kittens." The teams are also known as the "Katz" and "Kittens." Moulton High School was established in 1901 with German and Czech students - many who could not speak English.

And last but not least! My undergrad college the Jamestown Jimmies! Never forget to bring(or wear) a jimmy!

:beer:

Ryan


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Ha...ha....

How can some of these school get away with names like that? I wonder at times if it's just a marketing plug.

For example, I remember when everyone was sporting the "Cocks" hat or any other school for that matter.

Our football team called the Jamestown Jimmies - pumpkin heads!

During our week of practice we brought a few large pumpkins and set them on the field, just for a reminder we were playing some folks with large orange heads. We smashed the pumpkins during our last practice before the game.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I was a Pine City Dragon


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

DeltaBoy

After smashing the pumpkins, did you win the game?


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Rolla BULL-DAWGS


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Marshall (MN) Tigers


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Fallguy said:


> DeltaBoy
> 
> After smashing the pumpkins, did you win the game?


Nope... We lost the game on the 1 yard line! I am still ****** about that play. We would have been conf. champs that year too. We did go onto play Montanta Tech in the National playoffs.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

R_C,

Did you ever think that your boyfriend got a 31 onthe ACT BECAUSE of the high standards and strict policies at Shanley? Maybe he should be thanking them...... 

Ref


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

Gilbert High School Buccaneers!!!!!!!!!!!! Before the dreaded consolidation issues took effect.......


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

I was a Tolna Trojan. Then a Valley City State Viking. I played football for the Vikes from 1986-1989 we crushed the Pumkinheads all four years.

We are forgetting the classic N.D. highschool Mascots

Minnewauken Midgets
Dickinson Midgets 
Ayr Rifles
Tower city Clams
Central Cass squirrels
Whapeton ****
Starkweather girs Stormqueens
Mcville Blackhawks boys the girls where called the Bombshells.

lets not forget all the Cardinals; Lidgerwood, Carrington, Verona, Ellendale, Towner, Cardinal Muench Semenary in Fargo. That's just what I can think of off the top of my head.

We used to play a drinking game in College where someone would name a town and you would have to name the highschool mascott.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

DeltaBoy,

Oh man that's too bad sounds like a close game. Who did you play for? I ran track and XC for JC...Mary was our big rivals, then Minot when they got better.


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

Another vote for the Minot mighty Magicians. 1992 State Hockey Champs.

Man, I'm old.


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

Mossback,

I was a Pumpkinhead from 92-96. Man, we sucked. 18-18 in my 4 years. You may have played against my brother, he was at JC from 87-92. Middle linebacker #44.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Waconia Chiefs....now they are the Wildcats.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I was a Fermi Falcon. I wish I was a Kenmare Honker though!


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

No fellow West Fargo Packers?! Some people do have a hard time admitting it.



> Elk River Elks in high school.... pretty original


I went to Mayville State with someone from Elk River. When we found out they were Elks he never heard the end of it. We shouldn't have been talking though... we were COMETS!! Ohhhhhh, scary. We played a game against UM Crookston and the night before they had put up sighns above our gym enterances that refered to us as the "Comics". The name was pretty lame, but it was pretty funny that they were able to vandalize OUR campus the night before a game.



> Absaraka Crows


WOW!!! I never knew Absaraka had a school. You don't look that old!! :beer:


----------



## dcrothers (Oct 6, 2002)

I was formerly a West Fargo Packer, but ultimately (1972) an Elgin Fighting Dutchman. One of a number of great High School mascot names.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Used to be the Centennial Chiefs, but now we are the Centennial Cougars. Never seen either one of them around here :lol: .


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

My sons are West Fargo Packers.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

It's really nice seeing every program at West Fargo become high caliber. We had some really rough years in the past. We went 11-0 my sophmore year, won the Class A football championship and then proceeded to go 1-15 the next two years.  At least I can say I have a ring though!! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

My dad grew up in Arthur, ND. He tells me that the Ayr, ND team was the Ayr Rifles. I always liked that one!!!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Conway Wampus Cats.......never seen one.....never want to either.

They are just down the road a piece from the Arkansas Tech Wonderboys.


----------



## Rem700 (Jul 31, 2003)

I was a Canby Lancer -- Canby, MN

Hey Robert L. -- by any chance do you have a daughter named Tammy?


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

dad walked in on me...(kole jerkoffski) :lol:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I always liked the DLHS Satans nickname, and thought it was a complete joke when the clergy and those who would tell the rest of us how we should think finally mustered and manipulated the School Board to get it changed. Too bad they couldn't put their clerical differences aside to take on some of the important social issues in the Lake Region.

Principal Swiontek (who is now PS Administrator) set the tone for this when he was hired. He wanted to drop the name but didn't have enough backing, so he had the word "satans" removed from all athletic uniforms. The last vestige was the little Hot Stuff Devil that was on the varsity wrestling singlets until the mid 90's.

The selection of the new name was a comedy to watch, much like watching an NFL team rush to get the ball snapped before the prior play is reviewed.

My son graduated DLHS in 98', and when I told him the Satans nickname had been dropped and the Firebirds adopted, his response pretty much mirrored mine; "what the &*^# is a Firebird"?!!!

It's my understanding there's a website where Satans gear can still be purchased, but I've never looked it up. I still wear my Satans gear when I go to an athletic event, and the devil take the hindmost...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Isn't the name of the Minot State ladies teams the Lady Beavers???


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I was also a jamestown jimmie. I always thought it was funny when we would play football against dakota state. They were the trojans. I would always make it a point to look in the stands at the fan's signs before the game before we sarted playing. there were some pretty good ones. Deltaboy when did you play football there??


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

and the trojans go deep... wait a minute there is a trojan down... no he's up again... :lol:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Norm70 said:


> I was also a jamestown jimmie. I always thought it was funny when we would play football against dakota state. They were the trojans. I would always make it a point to look in the stands at the fan's signs before the game before we sarted playing. there were some pretty good ones. Deltaboy when did you play football there??


UMC: 1998 - 1999

Good times!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Ahhh ok. I remeber the game in 1998. I was just a lowly frosh O-linemen for the jimmies, but i was there. It was Last year we played you guys.

I also liked the signs when the jimmies would play the minot state beavers.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I bet the game announcers had to be careful what they said about penetration and pounding... :lol:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Norm70 said:


> Ahhh ok. I remeber the game in 1998. I was just a lowly frosh O-linemen for the jimmies, but i was there. It was Last year we played you guys.
> 
> I also liked the signs when the jimmies would play the minot state beavers.


Yepper! Ah... O-line! I was "hog" too...


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i pefered fat guy. :beer:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Fargo South High Bruins. :sniper:


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

Think you guys had a sweet name, try being an Angel. Yea thats right, back of or we will bible beat the chit outa you. I went to the Academy of Holy Angels it was great - at least i played puck there.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

luveyes said:


> Mossback,
> 
> I was a Pumpkinhead from 92-96. Man, we sucked. 18-18 in my 4 years. You may have played against my brother, he was at JC from 87-92. Middle linebacker #44.


I played offensive line and yes I do remember a #44 at MLB for the jimmy's


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

My dad was a havana arrow. I always thought that was a pretty cool nickname.

I was a Sargent Central cadet. I never liked that one.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm a West Iron County Wykon and the town down the road is the Watersmeet Nimrods


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

I am a Red Wing Winger. Still not sure what that means?


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Makes you wonder where some of these "names" come from... :lol:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I wish the high school I graduated from had a nickname.

Woodrow Wilson...Alternatives?...


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Osakis, Silver Streaks...


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Henry Hudson Highschool Sailors. Or Hen Hud.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Galena Grizzlies I like it


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

we were the bartlett golden bears, but we moved to columbia missouri and my brother john, jb on here graduated as a hickman kewpie, try and top that one all, the only school in the united states that has a kwepie doll as a mascott :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

C BROWNDUCK said:


> we were the bartlett golden bears, but we moved to columbia missouri and my brother john, jb on here graduated as a hickman kewpie, try and top that one all, the only school in the united states that has a kwepie doll as a mascott :lol:


That is crazy! Really? So what the heck is a kewpie in real life? Or better yet ...what do they define a kewpie as?


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Here are a couple from Illinois that come to mind...... Cobden Appleknockers or perhaps the Havana Ducks.


----------



## Double G (Jun 16, 2005)

Gotta love the cobden Appleknockers!!! I'm from Murphysboro and I was a Red Devil but in the 80's there were some that did not like thought of us being "Devil" so they passed a petition to have our name changed to the "Book Lookers"

Not where i went to school but in Freeport IL. they are the Pretzels!


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

You ALL no that the best one is the CARRINGTON CARDINALS 
:sniper:


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

The Starbuck Bucks. One of the teams we played in high school was the Villard Mallards. We would bring duck calls and they would dress in blaze orange.


----------

